# 6 Pompano W of Navarre



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

got out with my new beach buggy.. a rickshaw that I put together in the last few weeks.. went from the construction fence W for about 6mi.. 

water was still dirty and tide was approaching low when I first cast 9am at Opal Beach shelters.. caught a nice one then found a few more holes to the W and brought the total to 4..

then 2 more at Opal Bch hole on return.. one was a skinny 12" and I released it.. plenty of fleas.. 

water was clearing by the late afternoon.. should be nice tomorrow..

my former avatar was Bikepedaller... I have caught over 300 Pompano in the surf this yr.. just not posting for reasons of pesky replies.. aforum monitor asked me to try posting again.. here it goes..

Chris


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the post - I've been wondering if anyone was catching anything in the surf recently (and specifically out by the shelters at the end of the road).

Post up some pics of the cart you mentioned if you can.


----------



## Texasgator (May 2, 2008)

I also had a fun day today. Started @ 8:30 looking for fleas by Ft Pickens entrance. Only got two. Went back to the East and caught 2 15" Black Drums, 1- 26" Redfish, Two Pompano 15" each along with one small pompano and one small Red and one small Shark. The pomp's were caught on the fleas while everything else was caught on Shrimp. A lot of good food.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey chris..good to have you around one more time. 6 pompano...I knew it was you. Welcome back!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I guess I don't need to put up the surf rigs yet.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

no way the surf was so rough when I was out there today..stayed for about a hour and gave up...glad you guys did well.


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

they are still in Demo phase with Opal Bch shelters.. if you go W from construction fence.. please don't drive or use the road... this placewill end up like Ft Pickens with complete shutdown... even yesterday I saw some trespassers.. and some of them fellow fishermen... this is what ruins a good thing for all....


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome back!

-Jason


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Glad to have you back. Peddle on...:bowdown


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Still Flippin.......still going tomorrow?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:clap:clap:clap


----------

